# Lazer eye surgery



## thenick (8 Aug 2010)

Hi guys, I'm Nick and I eventually want to be part of JTF2.  I know it's very hard to be accecpted especially in phase three.  But I was wondering if the lazer eye surgery correction I have had in the past would affect my chances of being accepted in the team.  I used to have myopia but now have 20-20 vision.

I'd love it if you guys could tell me the facts, but I also would like to hear your opinion

Thanks


----------

